# Still not feeding



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

I have had my p's for 2 weeks and they have not fed yet.
Im trying them on beef heart and uncooked prawns with no luck.
Is there any other foods that they will take and if so where can i buy them from(no feeders).Thanks for any help on this matter.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

they may of always been fed on feeders, so you may have little choice but to get some and give it a try...its better than your P's dieing on you!


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

you could try using whitebaite from a fishmongers. bags of them are cheap. this could work as it seems that the p's have a taste for fish.

thaw them out and place in the current of the water as this will give the effect that the fish is alive

hope it works


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

What is white bait?


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

small fish thats around 2-3" and very cheap - 500g for around £2 and you get alot.


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Will try that then.Do you think shoping out lets like tesco will have that sort of things?


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I feed whitebait as part of my piranhas diet, brought from tescos. Its not whole fish, but frozen blocks of fish if you get me? Its called Coley Fillets. 
If i were you dude, id not feed my p's for a couple of days, then drop something in, they should eat then. But if not, dont worry as they wont starve themselves and they can go for a long time without food.
Once they are hungary enough, they will eat pretty much anything.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

hughie said:


> If i were you dude, id not feed my p's for a couple of days, then drop something in, they should eat then. But if not, dont worry as they wont starve themselves and they can go for a long time without food.
> Once they are hungary enough, they will eat pretty much anything.


 they havent eaten for 2 weeks, look at the first post!!

I would not try to leave it for that much longer, as 2 weeks os a fairly long time without food, even for Piranhas!


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

i think they should, deffinatly the larger supermarkets will, but if you cant find any, then frozen lance fish from your lfs can be used, but for £2, you'll only get around half as much as you would with whitebaite

btw, whitebait is a whole fish, just small


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

my piranhas went two weeks without food.
Ive was told they can go for a month easy without food when i was having this problem.
So DONT worry. 
As i said, they wont starve themselves.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

but, leaving them without food isn't good as they might start on each other, and the is alot of moneys worth of fish in the tank


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

hughie said:


> my piranhas went two weeks without food.
> Ive was told they can go for a month easy without food when i was having this problem.
> So DONT worry.
> As i said, they wont starve themselves.


 I doubt they could go a month without food...or atleast I wouldnt want to be the one trying to find out!

Your problem now is finding out why they arent eating?!


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

If you do a search on here, you maight find my old post about this. It happened when i moved them into a new tank,and you say you've had them two weeks, so they may just be getting used to the surroundings etc.
I hope they eat soon though bro.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

just thought, temperature of the water can have an effect on feeding


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes guys looks like i need to get myself to some supermarkets.
Must admit im getting slightly worried about this.
Will keep you all posted on this.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

My temp is 82


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

Rich_UK said:


> My temp is 82


 well the temp isn't a problem then


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

This was my previous post.

Click here

If this dont work, then its on page 37 of this forum, second from bottom.

Just so you can see what i was told.


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

if they are babies try blood worms. or buy some kent marine zoecon ( appetite stimulant )and soak a shrimp in it.


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Just read your thread hughie and i see what you mean its just that they wern't cheap and not only that it would be a real shame if one became dinner.
And it is a bit stress full when they take no notice of what i put in.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Yeah i know where you are coming from. i hope someone can help a little better, and they start to eat very soon.


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Cheers mate thanks for the help.








Is colly fillet just one peace of fish?


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

This is what i mean by white bait. 
I defrost it and feed them little chunks at a time.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

this is what i use, whitebait that is 2-3" whole fish - worth a try


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey thanks for the pic.
Do you think maybe they have been use to feeders and dont see the other as food?With that being colley which is fish might react to that better?


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Yes you may be right, like ctarry said earlier.
Where do you buy your whitebait ctarry?


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi Ctarry where did you get them whole fish from, was it a big store?


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Rich i also feed my fish smelt and other sea fish brought from my local fishing shop. Where did you get your piranhas from, can you ask whoever owned them first?


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

I got 3 them from jose at p bout spain.
Tne other off ctarry.
I think he fed them feeders and beef heart.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

i got the frozen white bait from a fishmogers. all fishmongers should sell it.

my old piraya was always fed frozen foods like prawns, sardines (very oily), mussels, whitebait, fresh red meat, spats, lancefish. i think thats it.

oh yes, live earthworms. rich you could try these. i've never had a fish that refused to eat these.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

mine also occasionally took floating pellets aswel, but rarely


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Im going to give Bolton fish market ago if they dont have any whitebaite then i dont know what else to do.
Thanks all will let you know any good news and more pics.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ctarry said:


> i got the frozen white bait from a fishmogers. all fishmongers should sell it.
> 
> my old piraya was always fed frozen foods like prawns, sardines (very oily), mussels, whitebait, fresh red meat, spats, lancefish. i think thats it.
> 
> oh yes, live earthworms. rich you could try these. i've never had a fish that refused to eat these.


 is that store just around you or online cause i never heard of it and that looks like

it would be pretty cool part of my guys diet


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

from near me

its a british company


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ctarry said:


> from near me
> 
> its a british company


 aww damn i just looked at your location duh never mind









your all the way "across the pond"


----------

